# Sony Vaio stucked in vaio care rescue



## catmando

:upset:I have 4 month old sony vaio VPCEE42fx/t model laptop with win 7 64 bit .I crack my led screen recently and replaced by professional.It was working fine before lcd crack but now when i power up the laptop it goes to vaio care rescue then gives me a message vaio care rescue error message 12.There is a ok button on that message if i click ok it restarts and again process this loop.I already talked to sony tech support people and i have experience very bad response from then so instead of calling them again i come to this forum.couple of thing i notice if i press f2 and go to bios i see my hard drive size only 33 GB instead of 500 GB..then when i press f10 on boot screen is it goes to edit boot option and screen like this
Edit windows boot options for:start vaio care rescue
Path: \windows\system32\boot\winload.exe


[ /MININT RDIMAGEOFFSET=8192 RDIMAGELENGTH=3161088 RDPATH=multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\sources\boot\wim ]

Plz help i dont have recovery disk.I
Waiting for reply ..Thanks in advance


----------



## joeten

Hi please read through this Software - VAIO Care : VAIO™ Notebook : Computer & Peripherals : Sony Asia Pacific the last part may apply to you


----------



## catmando

Thanks for quick reply joeten...but if i press assist button or restart or boot up always end up in windows loading then plz wait while vaio care rescue is starting then error code 12.cant get out from this loop.


----------



## joeten

Hi see this look at post 5 in particular and consider the possibilty that you may be infected Solved Sony Vaio issue - please help - Windows 7 Forums


----------



## catmando

Looks like recovery disc is the only option...i wish i can find someone own a same model.BTW i have window 7 ultimate disk ..if i can recover from there?Any idea joeten?


----------



## joeten

Hi no I do not believe that would work there are links here to the makers sites Tech Support Forum - Announcements in Forum : Microsoft Support perhaps you can get a disc from sony for a small fee


----------



## catmando

i have window 7 cd...i want to format this hard drive and install new window 7 after wipe i still see 33 GB only and it wont let me install window 7 ..any idea?Looks like recovery partition lock up whole disk and do not let me do anything hoe to format whole drive like a new?


----------



## joeten

Hi did you format the whole hdd Installing and reinstalling Windows 7


----------



## catmando

Yes i tried to format and installing whole hdd but it doesnt let me saying hdd has recovery partition and cant format so unable to install window 7


----------



## joeten

Hi have you tried something like killdisk or dban to wipe the drive first


----------



## catmando

does killdisk & dban format hidden recovery partition too?Thanks for your help joeten ...i really appreciate..i format that remaining 33 gb and partition once again with easus partition manager ..then now in one partition i was able to install window 7 but my hard drive size is now only 15 gb i lost remaining out of 500 gb... btw now when i boot my laptop on start up windows logo screen flickers for few second rest everything going good so far...thanks once again


----------



## joeten

Hi see this read 5.2 Common Questions
see this for Dban pdf http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f10/dban-walk-through-please-275163.html
can you give me some more info on the screen flicker ie if you alter the angle of the screen does it make any difference


----------



## al3xisos

Hello.
I have the same problem on my Vaio VPCEH1M1E/B notebook.
It shows me error 12.I have tryed to restore factory setting and it freeze.
I have a recovery disk(restore) but it's the same problem.
Have you resolve the problem?


----------

